# Good bye Alice in Wonderland



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

What was your “Good Bye Alice in Wonderland” (Song; Jewel 2005.: please go listen to this first) Moment? What made you decide it was over?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here's a link to the song.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Lyrics link below.

I was a doormat. Rugswept everything I possibly could.
I held on to that last bit of hope like a lifeline…but it was attached to the Titanic.
I was young, had no help or role models, or TAM.

I came home from work early one day.
You know the rest.
I finally knew.



AZLyrics - request for access


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

What made me decide it was over?

That's easy, when I found out he was cheating.

Case closed, game over, it was an open and shut case for me. I divorced him right away.

Cheating was, is and will always be a deal breaker for me.

Cheating is abuse. One should never remain with an abuser. An abusive partner needs to be cut out of one's life, to my way of thinking anyway.

We had a nice life, I was giving up a lot and our children were just 4, 6 & 9 when we divorced. I'd been at home since we had our children too.


----------



## kh4OffRoad (9 mo ago)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> What made me decide it was over?
> 
> That's easy, when I found out he was cheating.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that. I hope for the children’s sake that he is a better dad then he was a husband.


----------



## Supermom24 (10 mo ago)

Million reasons by lady Gaga. This is my fight song is one that pumps me up, motivates me and lets me know I can make it.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

When I found out she was cheating with multiple people. Yeah, no coming back from that


----------

